# Help with my hamster



## Autumnhamster (Mar 31, 2021)

I’m in need of some advice and help. So my Syrian hamster is laying limp but is slowly breathing. She’s very cold and won’t drink or eat. Her eyes are drown in and look gooey. I’ve wrapped her up and cuddled her but nothing is helping. I’ve rang the vets and they’re fully book so I can’t get in. 

is there anything else I can do to help her warm up?? Is she just hibernating or is something seriously wrong. It’s cold in my house atm


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear this . Can you ring back the vets and say this is an emergency? It sounds very serious. Do you have any heating at all?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’d get back on to the vet too - it sounds like an emergency to me.

Could you snuggle her on your chest to warm her?


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

Definitely ring your vet back as it sounds like an emergency to me.

Agree with @Lurcherlad cuddle her on you so she can take up some of your body heat.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I agree with everyone re the vet, but in the meantime hold her in a towel and keep her against you, use your body heat to warm her, massage her limbs and her body, if she is going into hibernation you need to stop her doing so and warm her up, but not too quickly, that's why just use your body heat.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

How old is your hamster?


----------



## Autumnhamster (Mar 31, 2021)

I have heating and have it on regular for my daughter. We recently received the hamster as a gift for my daughters birthday. She was from the pet shop. She was fit at well, running around loving her house and entertainment. She’s got a balanced diet and had regular fruit and vegetables. I’ve had her wrapped in towels and cuddled her in but she clicks her teeth at me. I’ve tried ringing the vets to see if there’s any cancellations and first thing in the morning I’m going to be ringing back up. She keeps having like spasms. I’ve tried giving her small amounts of water to keep her hydrated. I’m so worried about her


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

The vet did not offer any advice in the mean time? If they have no cancellations in the morning ask to speak to a vet. If they say you can’t then phone another surgery and ask the same thing. I don’t want to worry you but prey animals showing signs of illness is quite serious as they typically do their best to hide them. I’m not a vet, I’ve owned hamsters before but I am not trained in veterinary care so please please please phone the minute your local vet opens in the morning. You should try to get fluid into her, as you have been doing. You can try hand feeding her too. Something like fruit or her favourite food might entice her but please keep her warm in the mean time. Hibernation is not a good thing for hamsters.


----------



## Autumnhamster (Mar 31, 2021)

I’ve been trying to give her food, especially things I know she likes but she won’t eat them. I’ve tried giving her small seeds but she won’t touch them either


----------



## Autumnhamster (Mar 31, 2021)

Just a quick update she’s still very cold and won’t drink much. I’ve tried warming her up and have been cuddling her. I managed to get her in at the vets this morning


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

glad you’ve got her in for the vets. I wish you the best of luck and please keep us updated. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Autumnhamster (Mar 31, 2021)

Thank you all so much for the help. I tried my best to get her to eat and drink. I always made sure to cuddle her and keep her warm and comfortable. Getting up through the night to give her water. Sadly the vet said she was to dehydrated and had developed brain problems that we didn’t know about. Sadly she had to be put to sleep and has crossed over to the rainbow bridge. I’m devastated for the poor hamster and I’m gutted got my daughter. Thank you for the help and advice


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, how sad. You did all you could for her and spared her any more pain. RIP little pet and love for your daughter.


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

I’m very sorry for your loss. Wishing the best for your and your daughter. You did your best and made the right decision. May she run free <3


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your hamster.

You did all you could for her, Rest in peace little one.


----------

